# Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Dezember 2012)

*Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3*

					Extreme Übertaktung von Prozessoren und Grafikkarten gelingt meist nur mit flüssigem Stickstoff. Die notwendigen Pots werden in Handarbeit gefertigt. Pot-Hersteller und PCGHX-Moderator der8auer präsentierte jüngst seinen neu entwickelten und formschönen GPU-Pot Raptor3.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3*


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3*

Was soll er denn kosten?


----------



## marcus_T (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3*

tolle optische Arbeit.
ich war so informiert das du dich zur Ruhe gesetzt hast Roman was die Herstellung von Pots betrifft.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3*



marcus_T schrieb:


> tolle optische Arbeit.
> ich war so informiert das du dich zur Ruhe gesetzt hast Roman was die Herstellung von Pots betrifft.



soweit ich weiß war es Otterauge gewesen der sich zur ruhe gesetzt hat oder setzten wollte ;

die arbeit ist der hammer


----------



## Apfelkuchen (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3*

Heute schon zufällig im shop gesehen, echt klasse geworden


----------



## der8auer (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3*



TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> Was soll er denn kosten?



Preis findest du im Link zu meinem Shop, welcher in der News zu finden ist 




marcus_T schrieb:


> tolle optische Arbeit.
> ich war so informiert das du dich zur Ruhe gesetzt hast Roman was die Herstellung von Pots betrifft.



Danke  Nein, ich bin aktiv wie immer bzw. aktiv wie nie zuvor.



Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß war es Otterauge gewesen der sich zur ruhe gesetzt hat oder setzten wollte ;
> 
> die arbeit ist der hammer


 
Thanks 




Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Heute schon zufällig im shop gesehen, echt klasse geworden



Danke


----------



## GxGamer (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3*

Das Ding sieht so geil aus das ichs haben will, obwohl ich von der kompletten Materie Trockeneis keinen Plan habe.

Well done 



TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> Was soll er denn kosten?



369,90€ steht aktuell im Shop


----------



## der8auer (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3*

Dann hab ich alles richtig gemacht  Kannst gerne einen kaufen


----------



## tripod (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3*

sieht beeindruckend aus! 

hast du dir schonmal gedanken darüber gemacht auch "normale" kühler für lukü auf den markt zu bringen?


----------



## der8auer (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3*

Ja mit dem Gedanken habe ich bereits gespielt. Ich werde aber vorerst meine Produkte auf dem Extremkühl-Markt ausbauen. Danach will ich es aber auch im Wasserkühl-Segment versuchen


----------



## Leandros (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3*



der8auer schrieb:


> [...] Extremkühl-Markt ausbauen. [...]



Ausbauen? Bist doch schon eine Koryphäe auf dem Gebiet!


----------



## turbosnake (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Das Ding sieht so geil aus das ichs haben will, obwohl ich von der kompletten Materie Trockeneis keinen Plan habe.
> 
> Well done


 Mir geht es ähnlich.


----------



## max00 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3*

Extrem geile Sache - der würd ja einfach nur als Deko im Regal schon was hermachen!


----------



## the.hai (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3*

Echt saubere Arbeit! red dot online: home


http://www.red-dot.org/


----------



## godfather22 (16. Dezember 2012)

tripod schrieb:


> sieht beeindruckend aus!
> 
> hast du dir schonmal gedanken darüber gemacht auch "normale" kühler für lukü auf den markt zu bringen?



Also nen LuKü vom 8auer würde ich mir sofort kaufen 
Vorausgesetzt natürlich, dass er was taugt


----------



## Vaykir (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Das Ding sieht so geil aus das ichs haben will, obwohl ich von der kompletten Materie Trockeneis keinen Plan habe.


 
Es würde ja schon fast an Misshandlung grenzen den Pot mit Trockeneis zu füttern 
Aber trotzdem eine beeindruckende Arbeit.


----------



## Malustra (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3*

Nur für Stickstoff Kühlung? Wer kauft denn sowas?!


----------



## target2804 (16. Dezember 2012)

Malustra schrieb:


> Nur für Stickstoff Kühlung? Wer kauft denn sowas?!



Genug Leute die benchen.


----------



## GxGamer (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Es würde ja schon fast an Misshandlung grenzen den Pot mit Trockeneis zu füttern
> Aber trotzdem eine beeindruckende Arbeit.


 
Hab ich in dem Moment wohl verwechselt - deshalb ja auch: Kein Plan davon.


----------



## Jan565 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3*

Wenn ich die nächste Jahre mal Geld für LN2 Benchen hätte, würde ich den kaufen. Sieht zudem auch noch gut aus und macht bestimmt auch gut was her. 

Fals ich irgendwann mal mit extrem Übertakten anfangen sollte, werde ich auf deinen Pot zurück greifen.

Wobei ich glaub ich erst einmal dann mit DICE anfangen würde. Ist nicht ganz so teuer und kompliziert wie LN2 oder so. 

Aber jetzt habe ich noch einmal eine frage, wenn jemand an He2 ran kommen sollte, was bekanntlich noch wesentlich kälter ist als LN2, würde das auch mit dem Pot gehen? bzw. macht es überhaupt einen großen unterschied ob man jetzt LN2 oder He2 nimmt?


----------



## Leandros (17. Dezember 2012)

*Re: Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3*

He2 ist oversized. Es kühlt bis auf −273,15 °C ab, das ist der absolute Nullpunkt. 
Kannst du aber verwenden, ob allerdings der Pot das aushält muss Roman beantworten.


----------



## der8auer (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3*

Ich verwende eine spezielle Dichtmasse im Boden des Kühlers zum Verbinden der Aluminiumplatte mit dem Kupferteil. Diese ist nur bis -240°C spezifiziert. Alles darunter kann ich nicht garantieren


----------



## Ratracer008 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3*

Tolles Teil... 
...aber leider sehr teuer!


----------



## der8auer (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3*

Setz das Teil mal in Relation zu einem aktuellen 100€ Wasserkühler wie du sie bei Aquatuning findest. Ich habe ein vielfaches an Masse und einen deutlich höheren Fertigungsaufwand. Also ist der Preis durch aus berechtigt


----------



## SchnickNick (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3*

Das stimmt allerdings, da bekommt man deinen ja fast schonwieder hinterher geworfen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3*

Was bei so einem Klumpen Metall aber nichts positives ist 

Im Vergleich zu der Hardware, die man sich dazu zulegen sollte, ist er jedenfalls günstig genug.


----------



## Vaykir (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Wobei ich glaub ich erst einmal dann mit DICE anfangen würde. Ist nicht ganz so teuer und kompliziert wie LN2 oder so.
> 
> Aber jetzt habe ich noch einmal eine frage, wenn jemand an He2 ran kommen sollte, was bekanntlich noch wesentlich kälter ist als LN2, würde das auch mit dem Pot gehen? bzw. macht es überhaupt einen großen unterschied ob man jetzt LN2 oder He2 nimmt?


 
LN2 ist deutlich unkomplizierter! einfach inne thermoskanne gießen und von da dann portionsweise in den pot rein. bei dice musste erst noch nen fluid, was bis min. -80°C flüssig bleibt auftreiben und in den pot gießen. kommt man zwar leicht dranne, aber is ne sauerrei das sauber zu machen.
mal davon ab lässt sich dice schlecht potionieren, selbst bei 3mm palets.

was genau soll He2 sein?
glaube du meinst LHe, kann das sein?^^
lhe kühlt allerdings "nur" bis -269°C runter, respektive 4,15K.
lhe macht bei einigen cpus schon was aus. glaube die bulldozer skalieren teilweise nochmal einige mhz besser mit der kälte, aber obs den mehr aufwand lohnt ist natürlich ne andere sache.
LHe muss man auch direkt ausm verflüssiger in einen geschlossenen pot gießen, da es sonst "aus dem pot kriecht".

PS: ich komme an lhe dran


----------



## Leandros (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3*

Er meint Helium, damit kann man auch Kühlen.


----------



## Vaykir (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3*



Leandros schrieb:


> Er meint Helium, damit kann man auch Kühlen.


----------



## Leandros (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3*



Vaykir schrieb:


>


 
Ja, ich hätte vielleich mal Lesen sollen.  Du hast ja geschrieben das man mit Flüßigem Helium kühlen kann. Schade nur das es arsch teuer ist und die Vakuumbehälter nicht wirklich verliehen werden.


----------



## target2804 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Re: Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3*



Leandros schrieb:


> He2 ist oversized. Es kühlt bis auf −273,15 °C ab, das ist der absolute Nullpunkt.
> Kannst du aber verwenden, ob allerdings der Pot das aushält muss Roman beantworten.


 bis an diesen punkt kann nichts kühlen, da es keine teilchenbewegung mehr gibt.


----------



## Leandros (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Re: Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3*



target2804 schrieb:


> bis an diesen punkt kann nichts kühlen, da es keine teilchenbewegung mehr gibt.


 
Man kann diese (und hat diese) Temperatur noch nie erreicht. Wenn ich mich recht errinere, war die geringste Temperatur um die ~1,3K (und das auch nur ein paar Millisekunden).


----------



## Vaykir (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3*

Jo und ich käme noch relativ "günstig" für 8€/l dranne.
aber selbst das ist wahnsinn. erst mit ln2 rünter kühlen und dann mit lhe nochmal 80K tiefer. denke da werden alleine bein runter kühlen schon gute 10l verballert.


----------



## Fearofdeath (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3*

Super Arbeit man... ma schauen ob ich mir den ev zulege wenn ich wieder mal zeit zum wirklichen Übertakten hab


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3*



Vaykir schrieb:


> was genau soll He2 sein?



Superfluides Helium wird zum Teil He II genannt. Hinweise auf He2 Moleküle konnte ich aber auch nicht finden.



> LHe muss man auch direkt ausm verflüssiger in einen geschlossenen pot gießen, da es sonst "aus dem pot kriecht".



Seit wann denn das? Helium I (also wärmer als 2,7 K) sollte sich wie eine stink normale Flüssigkeit verhalten.




Leandros schrieb:


> Man kann diese (und hat diese) Temperatur noch nie erreicht. Wenn ich mich recht errinere, war die geringste Temperatur um die ~1,3K (und das auch nur ein paar Millisekunden).


 
Laut Wiki.org liegt der aktuell anerkannte Rekord bei 0,0000000001 K.


----------



## Leandros (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Laut Wiki.org liegt der aktuell anerkannte Rekord bei 0,0000000001 K.


 
Oh? Wann war denn das?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3*

1999
Absolute zero - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Vaykir (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3*



> Seit wann denn das? Helium I (also wärmer als 2,7 K) sollte sich wie eine stink normale Flüssigkeit verhalten.



stimmt, der onnes-effekt tritt erst bei helium II auf. lassen wa den pot halt offen, auch gut 
würde trotzdem das LHe direkt aus dem verflüssiger in den pot gießen, da das zeug sau mäßig schnell sublimitiert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3*

Will ja nicht den Dauer-Besserwisser raushängen lassen, aber sublimieren ist fest-gasförmig und festes Helium ist dann doch ein bißchen unhandlich


----------



## Leandros (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 1999
> Absolute zero - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
Ohh. Ups.  Denn nehm ich meine aussage zurück.


----------



## teurorist (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Beeindruckender GPU-Pot: der8auer präsentiert Raptor3*

gogo lhe an die macht... 

und dann findet jemand eine cpu die 20mhz schneller ist unter ln2  
oder jemand kommt und verwendet ein besser optimiertes System  


und dann auch noch gpus auf lhe wo man so teilweise schon bei -196 Probleme hat


----------

